# Ebay What's the high $$$ car ?



## cwbam (Feb 8, 2010)

http://cgi.ebay.com/Nice-Lot-25-AFX...250772138319?pt=Slot_Cars&hash=item3a632f294f

which car(s) are people looking for?

thank you


----------



## bobwoodly (Aug 25, 2008)

CW - I can't find it either. But it seems like groups of cars and bodies and even Junkyards have been going up in price the last couple of months.

Tom


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

I see one or 2 keepers in there.

Feepay is out of control lately.

Credit Card companies are laughing their azzes off!!!!


----------



## pshoe64 (Jun 10, 2008)

Tax return time. I noticed the prices escalate in general on ePay from Feb-May every year. On everything...

-Paul


----------



## SwamperGene (Dec 1, 2003)

Nothing unusual going on there...that's only 10 bucks per car :freak:

Or as the late great George Carlin once said:



> Have you ever noticed that everyone else's stuff is s#!t and your s#!t is stuff?


----------



## T-Jet Racer (Nov 16, 2006)

SwamperGene said:


> Nothing unusual going on there...that's only 10 bucks per car :freak:
> 
> Or as the late great George Carlin once said:


Agreed $10 a car is cheap, they would sell better if you separated them.


----------



## bobwoodly (Aug 25, 2008)

I think that is too much. Some of those cars would not sell for $10 individually. Orange Nomads regularly go for a bit over $10 and some of those those Tyco cars might go for about $5-7 each. The White Charger is a low dollar item as well. My opinion is it's too much for that group, but it's not my money.

Here is another head scratcher -http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=370484335914&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_500wt_1156

Nice cars but approaching $30 a car and some are not complete.


----------



## Slott V (Feb 3, 2005)

The purchasing habits of humans don't surprise me any more. I find it amusing in many areas. I have a 60ft. white pine tree on my property that dumps tons of very large pine cones all over the place. When I bought the property I collected a bunch and put them in a box thinking some crafty person might like them. I looked on eBay and sure enough there are people selling _and buying _boxes of pine cones. :tongue:


----------



## bobwoodly (Aug 25, 2008)

*Your story reminds me of this SNL fake ad I saw last night*

Litter Critters

http://www.hulu.com/watch/2325/saturday-night-live-litter-critters


----------



## Super Coupe (Feb 16, 2010)

bobwoodly said:


> Litter Critters
> 
> http://www.hulu.com/watch/2325/saturday-night-live-litter-critters


I hope they don't have a brownie mold. YUCKKKKK. >Tom<


----------



## A/FX Nut (May 28, 2004)

Agreed, nothing unusual with it at all. $251.11 + $6.00 at $10.24 per car is a good deal. These are the types of deals you want to find. If there would have been a highly sought after car or two in the auction, it would've went for maybe $100.00 more.

Randy.


----------



## joeslotcar (Mar 12, 2003)

*same thing going on here?*

a lot of JL's in here

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...akeTrack=true&ssPageName=VIP:watchlink:top:en

so why $700?


----------



## bobwoodly (Aug 25, 2008)

I'm guessing the Mustangs (if real) could be $100 - $200+ each same with the lime Charger. There does seem to be a number of replicas in this lot and without better pictures I don't have the skill to tell which ones. 

I have no faith in the sellers representation of this lot. Rare Chrome Charger? I don't know. VERY RARE MODEL MOTORING WORM GEAR T BIRD. Hardly, nice but one of the common vibrators.


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Maybe that Petty blue Daytona/ Superbird/Whatever it is in the midst of the TYCO cars? I dunno.. 56 cars X 10.00 ea = 560.00. From what I've seen, 95% of the pancake cars are JL/AW...


----------



## Zelda84 (Aug 15, 2006)

Correct me if I'm worng, but aren't those 2 Mustangs old school?? The dark blue one if I recall is a rarer color scheme? Mr. Beers could verify.


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

'Stangs are repro...

...see the chunky vent glass frame?...the roofs are rounder too ... more crowned.


----------



## A/FX Nut (May 28, 2004)

The Mustangs are Johnny Lightning reproductions. The Dune Buggies look like the only Aurora Thunderjet originals. The Thunderbird looks to be an Aurora Vibrator. 

Maybe the bidders are collectors wanting the Vibe T-Bird and are hoping to sell off the rest of the collection to get back some of the money the winning bidder spends. Just thought anyway.

Randy.


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Another thing to keep in mind is while the T jet bodies are JL, it appears most of the chassis are Aurora. I don't see anything special in the lot IMHO, but the sheer number of cars.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 31, 2010)

Na it's all about the Tyco stuff:freak: I think I spent about $60 on most of the Tyco stuff.


----------



## aurora1 (Oct 6, 2008)

Only 1 bidder and he bid 4 times in 15 min. No activity since he bid on 2/28.


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Might there have had a reserve set on the lot and the bidder finally met it??


----------



## SplitPoster (May 16, 2006)

*Shill of the week*

This guy had a number of MEV's for sale, with what appeared to be 2 shill bidders on most of them. I mean, $90 for an $18 MEV GT, not even detailed? I don't think it's sitting on a $70 chassis...... And the D Jag is currently available.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...vfQn3Ws%3D&viewitem=&sspagename=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------

